# Where to get a 2" O.D. pole



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

I need a 2" O. D. pole to mount a Slimline dish on. Where can I get one? TIA


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

If you're looking for a very good quality, very strong 2" O.D. mast, have a look at Texas Towers. http://www.texastowers.com/steelmas.htm These are excellent, but they're not cheap.

Ham Radio Outlet also has a complete line of 2" O.D. galvanized steel masts. (page 117 of their on line catalog). Also not cheap.

Solid Signal has a 30" long mast that will save you a bit of money if that's long enough.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Try a local muffler shop.


----------



## drogot (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.bairdsatellitesupports.com/


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

I used 3" sched 40 for my slimline. 4' into concrete below grade base (keeping it below the frost line here). Pretty solid install. I was worried a bit about flex, but once all was said and done, she is just fine. 11' above grade. I did drill a hole about 1' up the pipe and run a 12" bolt through it to help with potential twisting in the ground.

I got the pipe from my neighbor who works for a sprinkler company, got a decent price.

-Forgot to mention-
Make sure it is sturdy, especially if it is open to strong winds, etc. The last thing you want to do is be screwing around with the thing during a storm. Good luck!


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

6 ft pole at Solid Signal:
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SKY5999


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Get at Home DEpot or some other service center. Also, DTV installed mine for $59. They dug hole, brought pipe and concreted it in hole, removed dish from roof and re-located to ground pole, ran new lines in trenched hole to house, and re-aligned dish. Couldn't do it myself that cheap! Had it since last fall without any problems. Call and ask.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

I got a piece of 2 inch driveline material from a from a fabrication shop...don't know what it would cost as the owner gave it to me after doing 2 grand worth of work on my trailer.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

Skip Towne said:


> I need a 2" O. D. pole to mount a Slimline dish on. Where can I get one? TIA


How long? The local plumbing supplier is you best bet. 2" galvanized is pricey, black iron will actually be much cheaper and last longer than all of us. If wanted, you can paint iron pipe, not galvanized. PVC 2" may not be rigid enough, even schedule 80.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Find a local machine shop and ask for 2" OD round tubing. I get mine for $20 in 10' lengths.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

2" diameter pole huh


----------



## SteveInNC (Oct 8, 2007)

We had this discussion not long ago. You can get 2" OD heavy-duty muffler pipe (not galvanized) from NAPA for about $30. My local store got it in the day after I asked for it. For that price, I had no trouble spray painting it. It makes it less obvious too. A typical hacksaw cuts it easily enough. Stick the cut end in the ground because you likely won't cut it as square across the tube as the factory cut. Here is the relevant info:

Exhaust Pipe Straight Tubing - Universal Item#: EXH49016

Attributes:
Length:10'
O.D.:2" OD
Product Features:AKDQ Bendable Tubing
Thickness:16 Gauge
Material:Heavy Duty Low Carbon

Looking at my previous post, it was $26 including NC tax.


----------



## SteveInNC (Oct 8, 2007)

More info: Lowes and Home Depot sell a three-way level designed for aligning deck posts that works well for getting the dish pole plumbed. For example:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=118982-1099-PL001M

It has a rubber band that wraps around the post and hooks back into the level to hold it on (apparently not shown in the above image). That one has magnets too, which could be a useful alternative. Mine just has a band.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

SteveInNC said:


> We had this discussion not long ago. You can get 2" OD heavy-duty muffler pipe (not galvanized) from NAPA for about $30. My local store got it in the day after I asked for it. For that price, I had no trouble spray painting it. It makes it less obvious too. A typical hacksaw cuts it easily enough. Stick the cut end in the ground because you likely won't cut it as square across the tube as the factory cut. Here is the relevant info:
> 
> Exhaust Pipe Straight Tubing - Universal Item#: EXH49016
> 
> ...


That is what I used and it is holding up fine, even without paint. It has been in the ground over a year now. I go mine from the local muffler and auto repair shop. Since he did all my auto repairs, he did not charge me much. I think I got a 7' peace for $10.


----------



## dean42mvg (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.summitsource.com/masts-c-69_274_435.html


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dean42mvg said:


> http://www.summitsource.com/masts-c-69_274_435.html


Wow, you resurfaced a 6 year old thread!!!!


----------

